# Parallelogram Table Saw Sled by Bridge City Tools



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Video is 3 years old so I'm sure some of you have seen it but it is new to me and I didn't see a previous post on it… a parallelogram table saw sled/jig from Bridge City Tools. The video explains it in about 90 seconds.






Blog post: http://www.bridgecitytools.com/blog/2010/09/13/table-saw-sled-with-a-twist/


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Never saw that myself. Looks rather interesting. If I ever get a tablesaw I might consider something like that as useful.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I might build a smaller one to test it out. The only downside is it looks floppy and you'd have to be careful with it.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I think they should have added positive stops for straight cuts.
Otherwise it looks useful but rather floppy as *Rick* said!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

One nice thing is you can set the fence perpendicular to the blade just like a miter gauge so you wouldn't worry about it going out of square the way a fixed fence might.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting Rick


----------



## gamygeezer (Jan 22, 2014)

Wonder how much they had to pay that guy to get his fingers that close to the blade while cutting the tenon? Rockler has a half-sled with a pivoting fence, but I see this one allows plus and minus angled cuts. Seems like the fence would be hashed up pretty quick, though.

I like this one better:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Good point about the fence getting chewed up. I thought of that too but it wouldn't be difficult to make a replaceable insert, I've seen them on other sleds. The Super Sled is pretty awesome too and wouldn't be floppy when off the saw.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*It should not get chewed up.*
Each side of this sled rides in its respective miter slot so neither can/should come in contact with the blade regardless of the angles set. 
Looking at the slots on the fences I don't believe that this sled can get to 45°!


----------

